# Funny Wizard of Oz and Enneagram Thought



## mickey (Jan 7, 2011)

Just thought of this:
The Scarecrow, Tin Man and Lion all seem like silly Enneagram exaggerations.
Scarecrow= 5, Tin Man = 4, Lion = 8.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

That also means they each represent one of the groups: The scarecrow represents the head group, the tin man represents the heart group, & the cowardly loin represents the body group. That fits pretty well. :crazy:


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I really agree with this It makes a lot of sense. I wonder what Dorothy would be?


----------



## Vanguard (Dec 22, 2009)

...Are you serious? 

The *cowardly* lion is cp 6w7, looking to confront his fear, find his courage. The scarecrow's a 7w6, looking to find his mind (think straight). Tinman's a 2w3, looking for his heart (true self).


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

Vanguard said:


> ...Are you serious?
> 
> The *cowardly* lion is cp 6w7, looking to confront his fear, find his courage. The scarecrow's a 7w6, looking to find his mind (think straight). Tinman's a 2w3, looking for his heart (true self).


definitely agree with you about the cowardly lion. I'd have to think about the other ones some more


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

this link may be of interest:
Wizard of Oz


----------



## truittslo (Dec 2, 2011)

Is the wizard of oz himself representative of type 8- big and powerful front that is really protecting an inner weakness?


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

truittslo said:


> Is the wizard of oz himself representative of type 8- big and powerful front that is really protecting an inner weakness?


Seems more unhealthy 3ish to me. Putting on a grandiose image to hide who he really is.


----------



## truittslo (Dec 2, 2011)

I think threes are more about people pleasing and conforming to an ideal likable image than a powerful dominating one. But maybe it could be either.


----------

